# Can anyone recommend a good Pex crimp tool?



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't offer advice on the cinch method, but can vouch for the crimp method. It works really well. You could go to the big orange, at least around here and rent pex crimpers for a few $ a day. And make sure to rent the angle crimper as it's meant to be used in tight spaces.


----------



## Cubey (Mar 20, 2010)

Big orange?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And crimp rings are far easer to find.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Big orange?


Home Despot.


----------



## Cubey (Mar 20, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> Home Despot.


It seems they don't do tool rentals here.

I only need to do one size line... 1/2" unless I am mistaken. So at least I'll only need one angled tool.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It seems they don't do tool rentals here.
> 
> I only need to do one size line... 1/2" unless I am mistaken. So at least I'll only need one angled tool.


My local HD doesn't carry the style VIP referenced. Only the larger set which doesn't get in close. Perhaps you'll have better luck.
You can get knock off imports on ebay though. I wouldn't buy them for every day use, but for a one timer-probably ok.
I have also used the pair you linked to in the second link(different brand). Used it on 1/2, 3/4 and 1" pex. One tool for all sizes. Worked fine and still holding pressure :thumbsup: The rings are available at my local HD and a couple plumbing supply houses.


----------



## Cubey (Mar 20, 2010)

The bigger ones will probably be easier to use in terms of getting a good crimp. I don't have the best strength in my hands to use a smaller tool that relies more on hand pressure than a larger one that can be used with both hands.

I might have to get creative in terms of running the new lines. I don't know if the plumbing was put in before they put in the interior or after. But they did give fairly good access to the lines at least except where it splits off in the wall near the water pump. But I think I may be able to either make it work.. or cut a slightly larger hole in the sheet metal wall near the water pump. It wouldn't be visible since a piece of plywood is normally screwed down to cover the water tank and water pump below the bed.

That tiny area there to the right is where the line goes into the wall is where it tees off for the sink, water heater and shower and toilet. I might have to leave some of the old there unless I can figure out if I can take off the wall inside the bathroom to get at the tee that splits off for the toilet, which looked to have a rubber hose when I looked at it today.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a challenge- better you then me :thumbup:
I think the Apollo tools will do just fine for you. They ratchet pretty easily were as the others can take a good squeeze.
And if you leave some old pipe in you will need these- http://www.pexsupply.com/HydroPEX-H140500-1-2-PEX-x-1-2-PB-Coupling-5339000-p
They should adapt to your pipe- different ID's


----------



## Cubey (Mar 20, 2010)

Well... like I said if I have to, I'll cut a larger hole in the metal wall there. It won't hurt anything. It's just a sheet metal outer wall for the bathroom. It won't even be visible and would make the job easier and I would be able to see better if it's leaking at any of the crimps.

And I'm not even sure if that's Poly B or Pex. Both were around in the late 70s so there's no telling. One person on an RV forum said it looked like Poly B (except that is usually grey) while someone else there said it looks like 70's pex (copper fittings, with galvanized crimps). The best marking I've seen just say Vanguard Plastic. I need to take a better light out there and try to see if I can find more writing on a longer length of pipe.

If it's pex, I would trust it more and not be in such a hurry to replace it all. I'd try putting water pressure on the system and listen for any water running. If not, I'd leave it a few hours and check back to see if any water is dripping from the van. If it's poly b and not leaking... I'd be weary... I've heard that stuff is horrible and can go at any time. Although, the water pressure on the system IS kept low with a water regulator (at least by me and others who treat an RV properly) so it doesn't have massive city water pressure on the system. I'm on well water right now and it's pressure isn't anything like city water.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought my set at menards for around $100.00 it came with a bunch of differant dies for differant size fittings.
Im not a fan of pex myself Ive only used it on a couple of well jobs where everything was in a pit and easily accesable,but havent had any call backs on them.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

If your tubing says Vanguard Plastic, it's polybutylene.


----------



## itisiyousee (Nov 5, 2012)

_I have "Zurn" crimpers for the copper crimp rings and I have used the cinch style stainless rings one time but I wouldn't trust them for myself, and wouldn't use them for anyone else. You have to be careful to put both styles on straight so you do need room, unless you can put your lines together and then slide them into place afterwards. Just an idea. But the copper colored copper and black colored copper crimps seem to be much stronger and more reliable. If you know a plumber you might be able to buy all the parts and get them to install the lines for youwhile saving some money. Something else to think of. Good luck...._


----------



## itisiyousee (Nov 5, 2012)

_I just seen the post with the color of your pipe you should check to see if it is the same as "CTS". CTS is the same size as copper tubing and it can be used with crimp rings, cinch rings, and I think you can use a type of compression nut with a stainless crimp ring, furrule, plus a stainless steel insert. You might check at your local plumbing store by taking a piece of your plumbing in with a fitting attached to size them both. Good luck..._


----------

